# Ladies only, please!



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Depending on what you wear now and how big your chest is, you may need a better sports bra or to wear more than one.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Not weird at all! 
I am not super "blessed" but I still feel your pain. Have you tried different types of sports bras? I have a few that don't do squat, and one that is AMAZING. I cannot for the life of me remember the brands, though. When I was on birth control I was substantially bigger in the chest and would double up on the sports bras, or if I was doing dressage and a lot of sitting trot I would actually bind with an ace bandage. With the big trend in androgyny right now, there are actually some great references online if you research binding. I know there are a lot of do's and don't for doing it safely.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Most of the time I have to double up. I usually wear a regular bra under a sports bra. I'll spend good money on my regular bras but I usually just hit up walmart for the sports bras...and they usually have pretty good ones. I always look for the "high impact" ones.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I am extremely blessed in the chest department to the point the UK NHs has offered me a reduction to save my back.
I find that the best sports bra is the SHock absorber level 4 bras in a chest size to small and 2 cup sizes to small. In mine I just don't move an inch
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The tightest, best sports bra you can find and then an ace bandage to hold 'em down. It's a pain, but I'm very "blessed" in that respect and it's how I've had to ride all my life.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I used to be "blessed" but then had a a reduction. Would do it again in a hearbeat... but that's not the point of this post  

When I was on the more voluptuous side, I didn't care for sports bras. I found them not to provide the support they promised. Rather, try a high end lingerie store and ask them to fit you with a good supportive bra. It helps to have a professional determine your needs. Explain that you need it for riding and you want to keep things "in place". I paid good money for fitted bras and do not regret a penny. They last longer too, so probably not more expensive in the long run. 

Because after all, you want things to stay put, but you don't want to look like you're wearing a giant band-aid across the front of your body do you?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I am not so blessed...

But I have a friend that rides in two sports bras.....she says it helps.


----------



## LadyLark09 (Jun 25, 2015)

I am also "not blessed"(14yr old boy flat), but I had a friend that prior to her reduction, doubled up her sports bras AND used duct tape. I stumbled upon her pre-show "wrap-up" in the barn dressing room once during a 4-H show, accidentally. :-S


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Lululemon Tata tamer, best sports bra, bar none. Well endowed gymnasts wear this sports bra, no bounce, great support.
ta ta tamer ii (c-e cup) | women's bras | lululemon athletica


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Waresbare DD cup is as big as those bras go and that is tiny!
I need a cup size 7 sizes bigger than a DD!
This is the bra I use
Shock Absorber, Max Sports Bra Top Level 4
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikarphar (Apr 1, 2012)

Victoria secret double impact. The one that has 2 layers and zips


----------



## ldyscrye (Jul 20, 2015)

I brought a heavy duty riding bra, my mom found it. It worked really well but its looking like I might have to wear another with it. My trainer always teases me if I don't wear my bra, I might give myself a black eye!


----------



## CodysCowgirl (Mar 13, 2015)

I am so sorry I am so late replying to this! Apparently I don't get emails when someone replies to my thread so I just found this! Y'all are so sweet and helpful! Thank you so very much!  I ended up finding a high-impact bra, at Walmart for $12! And I absolutely love it! It has two layers, underwire, great support and I love the positioning of the straps, and is just all around a great purchase. I'll post the brand tomorrow, I forgot! Thanks ladies!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

At the risk of getting too personal (and you don't have to answer if you don't want), how big is your chest?

I range between a C and a D cup and I simply cannot ride without some serious support because, like you, it HURTS.

The best thing you can buy is a good high impact sports bra. They tend to not be quite as cheap, but a good one will minimize or eliminate your pain altogether.

I buy these and I love them for riding, they strap the girls down tight so there is zero bounce whatsoever and I really like the straps because racer back bras make my back/neck hurt if I wear them all day. And, they have the regular bra clasp in the back for easy entrance/exit LOL. I used to HATE trying to get a tight sports bra off over my head after I'd been outside sweating and was all sticky.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00O7MRFN2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00

I have also heard that these are really good but I've never tried one because they are a touch pricey.
Enell | Enell Sport | Best Sports Bra | Enell Sports Bra


----------



## CodysCowgirl (Mar 13, 2015)

I am a D, for sure! Sometimes even D bras don't seem to hold it all in! LOL. Just depends how they're made. The one I bought from Walmart is a Danskin Now high-impact underwire sports bra. The cool thing about it is it doesn't have the typical racer-back, it's straps are just like a regular bra, and has a clasp in the back just like a regular bra. So you can use it as a every day bra or a sports bra, which in my book is SUPER.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I am a D as well and people tease me about bouncing as well its hard to find a decent bra that will stop the bouncing.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi guys, the best sports bra for riding I've ever had is an Anita Extreme Sports bra. My first one lasted three years, so good value for around $100 considering the normal bras are lucky to last a year of frequent wear. I've now bought two more. They are super supportive and comfortable and *no wires*! No bounce at all. Designed for high impact sport like tennis and the sitting trot :rofl: and a German brand.

This is their photo of exactly the bra I use and think is the ant's pants... I wish I'd had a bra like that twenty years earlier!!!










Website here.

Sport - The World of Anita Products | Anita - Since 1886 


A similar older thread here:

http://www.horseforum.com/rider-wellness/sports-bra-suggestions-well-endowed-females-514369/


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I like the Wacoal underwire sports bra...i cannot tell you how many ofbthese I have worn out!! The wires are on theboutside, the fabric is wonderfully wicking and cool, and the band doesn't roll.

The shape is good enoughto wear under good clothes.

I will post a link when my ipad is in a better mood....


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm a DD and ride Dressage on super bouncy, big moving warmbloods. A good bra is a must!!!!!!!!!! 
I have an awesome Berlei high impact sports bra - I've had it for 5 years now but I can't for the life of me find one that equals it. It kills my shoulders/neck but I'll be ****ed if it doesn't hold those girls in tight!!!


----------



## kelseyannxo (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm also WAY too blessed. It's quite annoying. I actually haven't found a good sports bra yet - I DO wear regular bras when riding as my sports bras don't do jack! I buy my bras from Soma. (US company, I'm sure they'd ship outside the U.S.) they are supportive, comfy, and don't allow me to bounce at all! I just wear those, now. No more sports bras until I can find a good one. I haven't ordered a sports bra from Soma, yet, but I think it'd do me some good. For now, find a good bra from a place like Soma and wear that until you find a good sport bra. Wearing two sports doesn't do the trick for me. I was a little hesitant to wear my regular bras at first to ride in, as I was afraid the sweat would wear them out and ruin them, but if you hand wash and take care of it - it'll last you forever! I'm a 36DDD and the bras make me feel normal again 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I am mad at Soma right now....they discontinued MY bra!! It was called Sensuous sides or something like that...anyway , whatever they have now is NOT the same as the one I have!


----------

